# Union Health Insurance Plans



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have the Decatur Plan. 


The NECA-IBEW Welfare Trust Fund (Welfare Trust Fund) was established on November 21, 1955. There were originally five locals that started the Welfare Trust Fund: Local #146, Decatur, IL; Local #193, Springfield, IL; Local #34, Peoria, IL; Local #601, Champaign, IL; and Local #538, Danville, IL. The beginning contribution was five cents per hour. There are currently 19 Locals that are administered by the Fund Office. These locals span from Milwaukee, Wisconsin to Miami, Florida. The Welfare Trust Fund, commonly known as the “Decatur Plan”, is administered in Decatur, Illinois.

The Welfare Trust Fund was, at its inception, an insured plan with Aetna Insurance Company. In October of 1967, the Welfare Trust Fund became self-insured and in April of 1991, the Welfare Trust Fund became self-administered.

Health and Welfare Plan Benefits
A Preferred Provider Organization (PPO) is a group of physicians and hospitals that have negotiated a contract with the Welfare Trust Fund to provide discounts to members. Physicians and hospitals that participate in the PPO Network are known as PPO Providers. BlueCross BlueShield, the Plan’s current PPO Network, will answer your questions regarding whether your provider participates in their network.

The Welfare Trust Fund has entered into an agreement with a Preferred Provider Dental Organization (PPDO). You and your dependents may choose dental treatment provided by network providers or non-network providers. Network providers have negotiated an agreement with the PPDO to discount prices. By using a PPDO provider, you will gain more services for your dental maximum. For more information, visit the Guardian Dental website.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> We have the Decatur Plan.
> 
> 
> .


interesting. that's similar to us but our plan only contains locals in our geographical area. everyone in our entire district plan has the same benefit purchase amount (new guys might be higher, there were some changes recently but i can't confirm this). but each local can decide how much per hour goes toward paying for that monthly benefit purchase amount. so ours is set at 100hrs/month will pay the premium, any hours worked over that the money goes into the insurance funds general fund.

being that yours is such a wide geographical area i am curious as to whether you know if everyone in your plan has the same monthy premium?

thanks


----------

